# Pointer/Hound mix qualities



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all, 

Getting close (at least crossing my fingers that I am) to adopting a Pointer/Hound mix and was wondering if anyone can give me some insight as to what to expect in terms of qualities and behaviors of this type of mix. 

I don't exactly know what kind of pointer or hound he is so not sure that matters.

I used to dog sit a German short haired pointer and I loved him and his qualities so that's why I've been looking at/for pointers. The first comment I keep getting from everyone, when I mention the type of mix I'm looking to adopt is "you know hounds have a loud bark right?". I live in a townhouse as part of an apartment building but all the wall are concrete so I don't think barking is a problem but obviously less bark is better  

PS This is the first time I'm going to owning a dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The best thing you can do with any kind of mix is really talk to the people who know the dog, if that's possible (previous owners, fosters, shelter staff, whatever) and pay attention to the dog that's in front of you.

Beyond that, with that mix, I'd expect a lot of energy and prey-drive and not necessarily any degree of off leash reliability.

I'd also expect a really NICE dog.


----------



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> The best thing you can do with any kind of mix is really talk to the people who know the dog, if that's possible (previous owners, fosters, shelter staff, whatever) and pay attention to the dog that's in front of you.
> 
> Beyond that, with that mix, I'd expect a lot of energy and prey-drive and not necessarily any degree of off leash reliability.
> 
> I'd also expect a really NICE dog.


Thanks!! 

I'm visiting him this Sat and supposedly he's staying with a trainer so I'll get my questions in there and take some toys and stuff to see how he interacts.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's pretty much impossible to give any concrete practical information. For one, you don't know if he really is a pointer + hound. He could be all hound, he could have retriever, etc etc. A dog who is a known 50/50 mix might have some predictable qualities, but with a random mix your best bet is to just look at the dog in front of you. If he really is that mix, I would expect a pretty high energy dog who is a lot of fun. Not super biddable, but definitely trainable. Probably snuggly.

THe best thing is to evaluate him as an individual, and talk to any rescue workers or foster people you can. When you interact with him, is he interetested in you? Affectionate? Independently running around not paying attention to you? Is he interested in toys? Treats?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

theproman23 said:


> The first comment I keep getting from everyone, when I mention the type of mix I'm looking to adopt is "you know hounds have a loud bark right?". I live in a townhouse as part of an apartment building but all the wall are concrete so I don't think barking is a problem but obviously less bark is better


In a very general sense ...

Pointers are fairly predictable in their overall disposition. Most are highly spirited dogs, for example Weim, GSP, Vizsla.

On the other hand, hounds can have a wide range of inherent qualities. An Afghan is nowhere near a Coonhound, a Dachshund is quite dissimilar to a Borzoi, a Whippet is different than a Beagle, etc. If there is any margin for variability it will be on the hound side of the mix, as not all hounds are big barkers, for one thing. A lot will depend on which particular hound breed has been crossed with the pointer.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking at the picture you posted in the other thread, I'm not convinced he has any pointer or hound in him (or he could have both, just tough to say). But those ears sticking up halfway indicate at least some uppy earred dog in the ancestry. I wouldn't worry too much about hounds or pointers, after looking at his pic, and just go with what you see what the foster people tell you about his personality.


----------



## theproman23 (Oct 30, 2014)

petpeeve said:


> In a very general sense ...
> 
> Pointers are fairly predictable in their overall disposition. Most are highly spirited dogs, for example Weim, GSP, Vizsla.
> 
> On the other hand, hounds can have a wide range of inherent qualities. An Afghan is nowhere near a Coonhound, a Dachshund is quite dissimilar to a Borzoi, a Whippet is different than a Beagle, etc. If there is any margin for variability it will be on the hound side of the mix, as not all hounds are big barkers, for one thing. A lot will depend on which particular hound breed has been crossed with the pointer.


Yeah kind of figured as much about predicting his personality/qualities. I think the best way gauge things is to visit him like everyone has suggested. 

I'm really looking forward to finally meeting him tomorrow!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Looking at the picture you posted in the other thread, I'm not convinced he has any pointer or hound in him (or he could have both, just tough to say). But those ears sticking up halfway indicate at least some uppy earred dog in the ancestry. I wouldn't worry too much about hounds or pointers, after looking at his pic, and just go with what you see what the foster people tell you about his personality.


I have to agree here...don't see much pointer or hound in the picture that you posted. But he is SUPER cute. I hope you both mesh really well during your visit


----------

